# How do you say 'sod it' to TTC?



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi!

Okay, in a nutshell my story is this: nothing wrong with either of us according to tests//lap & dye, etc.  So I'm having acupuncture and a homeopathic remedy and trying to be positive.  I've gone from being completely emotional (and negative), to fairly positive and calm, back to very emotional about the whole issue and I really need to get my brain and life together!

So many times have we heard of people who have given up hope or just said 'sod it' to ttc (even after tx) and have miraculously conceived.  HOW DID THEY DO IT??

If you're one of those people, please, please tell me how you managed to 'forget' about ttc, because I can't seem to!  Or do you have some great relaxation/positive thinking tips??

Frill
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Frill

Don't really know the answer to this one but can suggest making your life so busy that you barely have time to scratch your   let alone work out if it might be the right time to    Can't guarantee it will work but it did for us!  Dh was sent on a load of training courses with work so was away a lot and there was also a lot of family stuff going on at the time so I was busy too and  only happened when we happened to be in the same place at the same time.  I didn't think I had even ovulated that month as had no signs, not that I was looking particularly but had a really long cycle and just thought that it was my PCOS playing up due to all the stress. 

I don't think you can 'make' yourself relax as the body is not that easily fooled.  I think you genuinely have to have your eye off the ball.  I am not sure how you do this but it seems to happen for a lot of people when they are most distracted and least expecting it.  All I can suggest is buy a two seater sports car or go camel trekking in the Sahara for six months and it'll happen, just when it is most impractical and causes the most upheaval    Good luck hun    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh Fluffs!  But that means I might actually have to do some work too!     Maybe I'm skiving too much and so brain has too much time to dwell on things.

Thanks hon
xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Fluffs!

If pretending you're not thinking about it and actually not thinking about it is what it takes it would explain why that method doesn't work for so many of us! I was obviously never brave enough to book the camel trek! 

I think I read on here somewhere that someone once had a theory about all those friends of friends that your mum's mate knows who gave up ttc/IVF and then fell naturally while off on some exotic forgien holiday, actually maybe didn't? Perhaps they just got so fed up with being under pressure to get a BFP after so many failed cycles that, yes, they took time out, did one more cycle without telling ANYONE, and that was the one that worked.  
I do wonder how much of that actually goes on. While it might not help your situation much it does at least make you feel a bit better every time you hear yet another of those stories...

...although, I do actually know 2 couples who did actually concieve naturally against all odds after trying and giving up on fertility treatment. One, now I think of it, did mention something about a 2 door sports car and an amazing forgien holiday...    

C~x


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Yep, Caz.  I reckon a little look on auto trader for a little red number with them shiny alloy wheels may be the miracle cure!  

xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Buying the sprts car wont be any good for us! DH's boys would have to sit in the boot when they come to visit   Have tried the holidays and they didn't work either...... Tho come to think of it I did have AF visit both times we were away so that could explain that  

Camel treking... now theres an idea wehaven't tried yet......  

x x x


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

I once snapped at someone who - for the 100th time - told me we 'just needed to go on holiday and relax', and said, "why, do you know a package deal that has buy one get one free sperm?"

She didn't speak to me for a while after that...  

xx Clare


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Claire thats a good one i might use that, you look great by the way.
Love Leilax


----------

